# To download application binaries into local folder.



## radical (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi, I am new to FreeBSD. I have been groping around internet finding clues where I can get binary packages for freeBSD release 8.1, planning to download it into local folder for both, installation and keeping. But no joy. My type of job is mostly done offline and I have less patience at slowed down connection.

I have observed that ports serves me good only when the application to be installed is as thin as less than 3Mbs, but porting for an openoffice or koffice, OMG... it seems between eternity and impossibility.

Is there a repository containing binaries (bundled in one with its dependencies) that I can download using a reliable downloader? I find 'pkg_add -r' just the same waiting between the command and completion of install.

Thanks ahead.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 24, 2010)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/

Have fun.    Switch i386 with amd64 for 64-bit packages.


----------



## renice (Sep 24, 2010)

Here you can get OOo-packages: ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/


----------



## radical (Sep 25, 2010)

Phoenix: My machine is i386 it will take another saving to buy a x64.
Renice: Thank you for the link. Right now I am downloading the tbz file. The listing says it is intended for FbsDrelease7 but I am running release 8.1, do you think the package will install? Well, no matter what I am decided to try. Under linux I was able to install Oo.v.2.4 and v.3.1 same machine I hope this will hold true with FbSD too.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 25, 2010)

radical said:
			
		

> The listing says it is intended for FbsDrelease7 but I am running release 8.1, do you think the package will install? Well, no matter what I am decided to try. Under linux I was able to install Oo.v.2.4 and v.3.1 same machine I hope this will hold true with FbSD too.


They are compiled for the current version of FreeBSD. OOo 2.4 at the time of FreeBSD 7.x, OOo 3.2.x at the time of FreeBSD 8.x.

But if you insist on using an older version and you already have downloaded most of it, you can install the misc/compat7x (i386 only) libraries.


----------

